# NetworkManager: ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permit

## Realnot

Salve, ho riscontrato alcuni problemi dovuti (credo) a NetworkManager:

Ho emerso applet-nm, pero' manca la gui da cui posso configurare tutti i parametri di connessione: IPv4, DNS, ecc... inoltre, ho i seguenti problemi.

```
realnot@mars ~ $ ping google.com

ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted

realnot@mars ~ $ su

Password: 

host330 realnot # service NetworkManager stop

 * Stopping NetworkManager ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

host330 realnot # ping google.com

ping: unknown host google.com

host330 realnot # exit

exit

realnot@mars ~ $ su

Password: 

mars realnot # ifconfig

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 144  bytes 10592 (10.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 144  bytes 10592 (10.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

mars realnot # service NetworkManager start

 * Starting NetworkManager ...

(NetworkManager:3162): NetworkManager-WARNING **: No config file found or given; using /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

Connecting...............    1s

 * Marking NetworkManager as inactive. It will automatically be marked

 * as started after a network connection has been established.

 * WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

mars realnot # ping google.com

PING google.com (173.194.116.4) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from mil01s19-in-f4.1e100.net (173.194.116.4): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=52.0 ms

64 bytes from mil01s19-in-f4.1e100.net (173.194.116.4): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=51.9 ms

^C

--- google.com ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 51.976/52.016/52.057/0.231 ms

mars realnot # 
```

Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi a cosa son dovuti e come risolverli?

EDIT 1:

Da utente normale non riesco a pingare: ping: icmp open socket: Operation not permitted e non riesco nemmeno ad aprire un qualsiasi programma come konsole, konquerror, ecc. Disabilitando NetworkManager, posso lanciare qualsiasi proramma, ma non riesco a connettermi (ovviamente). Quando uso il comando "su" con NetworkManager attivo, mi loggo con hostname = host330, se invece NM e' disabilitato, ottengo un root login normale.

----------

## cloc3

leggendo il primo link elencato da goggle, sembrerebbe dipendere da una impostazione impropria delle capabilities.

può essere che tu abbia compilato il pacchetto senza le use flag caps o filecap (e in questo caso credo che tu debba modificare i privilegi del tuo file con suid).

vedi anche man capabilities.

----------

## pierino_89

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando uso il comando "su" con NetworkManager attivo, mi loggo con hostname = host330, se invece NM e' disabilitato, ottengo un root login normale.

 Il cambio di hostname è un problema legato al client dhcp (non so se usi dhclient o dhcpcd), configuralo in modo tale che non ti cambi l'hostname.

Il cambio di hostname sicuramente ti creerà grossissimi problemi con tutti i programmi, soprattutto quelli di KDE.

----------

